# March 2013 Photo Contest Theme is... - Special ALL Breed Edition



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Show me your dog "peeking at you" *
*as in "Peek a boo"*
Chosen by Anthony8858​ 
*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)* 

Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
*MARCH 2013 ONLY - This contest will include ALL BREEDS.* 
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Tuesday, March 26th to enter your picture. Voting will run March 27th - March 31st.​


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Peek-a-boo by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Snow 3/8/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)




----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Aralango (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

...


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

...


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

...


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

....


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

...


----------



## CorShepherd (Jun 20, 2012)

Maximum image size is 800 x 600 (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AK9 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## CorShepherd (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## joshua9578 (Dec 14, 2012)

...


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

...










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Sable tucker (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

...


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Mitof133 (Mar 23, 2013)

...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

*** photo removed - rules #1 & 7 **


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Buzz.babes (Feb 9, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #1 **


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

...

**photos removed - rule #1 & rule #5 **


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

...


----------



## MabelBay (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

** removed photo - rule #2 **


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vasyan (Mar 26, 2013)

...


----------

